# Young Adults Meet: More Take Two!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

We are attemping to organise another meeting in London (UK) for any Young Adults that feel like it (Young Adults meaning 18-30ish).We will pick a date that is the most convenient for the majority of members. I am not available August 29th - September 3rd.Sometime between now and end of August would be best as it is the holidays and term time starts in September.Last years meeting was a great success. Photo's from last years Young Adults Meet. Nikki (Moderator).


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

That looked like fun!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey..nice pu...uh..cat! I like that.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

> quote:Young Adults meaning 18-30ish).


I don't know Nikki, but that sounds like discrimination to me !














Have fun !Jeanne


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Nikki the member who I know who is out of the country wont be arriving back in the UK till 20th September. Im wondering if we should wait for them as we dont want another failure kind of thing. Anyway I will try and catch u on msm later on today.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

well, I might be hard pushed after 20th Septemeber. Its not the end of the world if this miss it- we can do it again another time







That is when term starts, so i will be very busy.


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Nikki, I've organized many get togethers with people I've met on j-pouch.org and every time, it's such a great experience. I'm glad you're not giving up on this, sometimes people need a bit of prodding...but, once they finally go through with it, wish they hadn't waited so long!Have a great time!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I hope other people feel the same way as meeting you have organised.It was very successful last year. Unfortunately it doesn't seem so this year.DrDevil and i are not pretty good friends from that meeting, as am i and Joshua29 and JoT! (All fantastic people!







Nikki


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

"DrDevil and i are not pretty good friends from that meeting"surely you meant you are pretty good friends ? I think TallGal would like to come as well as she needs to visit family in London sometime anyway.


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Shadowz, are you going? You really should...it's amazing what meeting others that can completely relate to your medical issues can do for the soul!!







Nikki, keep prodding people. Be a squeeky wheel and get them there, it's worth it and in the end they will thank you!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah Im going Maxx , only reason I could not go on the 18th as they had planned was that I was on me holidays







Im trying to get people to go but believe me its a struggle , i have never heard so many excuses in my life LOL


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, opps. My bad.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Jeanne D: I snuck in last year and I was 34 - they are still letting me come this year too..Well I am up for another try at it this year. You're a fantastic person too Nikki


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Nikki is gonna take me to London Zoo and she promised that some nice guys are gonna hold my hand on the underground. Now what better reason for coming to the meet is that ???


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yup! Zoo Zoo Zoo!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

nikki, i'm not pretty good friends with you either then! puh!!


----------



## britt21 (May 8, 2004)

What about Austin, TX?


----------

